# New "Stripes" DVD



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone pick up the new Stripes DVD with Bill Murray? I must say it looks much better than the old DVD version. The PQ is still a little grainy but the 5.1 DD mix is quite good.

As for the 18 minutes of extra footage? Most of it is just OK. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I picked it up, but haven't watched it yet. $12.99 @ Best Buy... great deal.....

I was more interested in the extra scenes they added. Hopefully they will be worth watching.

Even if they are not, it will be fun revisting the Aunt Jemima treatment, one heavily armed recreational vehicle, and the lean mean fighting machine again.

To say nothing of a time when Sean Young was considered a hottie and not just nuts...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If the DVD re-release is the official, authorized, special _gold_ collectors edition (not addition), then (not than), it must be wonderful. Sounds like what we have here is shovelware in a new wrapper (not rapper  )


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

"there she was just a walkin' down the street, singing DO RA DIDDY DIDDY DA DIDDY DO"


----------

